# Dead Rising 2



## Termite Man (Jul 28, 2010)

Is coming out in October but I can't find much about the actual game , I know it's set in a vegas style city and there is a multiplayer option as well as co-op play in the game but thats it . I hope they haven't strayed too far from the original since I consider it to be one of the best games ever made ( probably second best with crackdown 1st )

Does anyone know more than me ?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 28, 2010)

I know exactly the same as you.


----------



## ajk (Jul 29, 2010)

You can strap chainsaws to an oar.  That's all I know, and all I need to know.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 29, 2010)

hopefully they change that horrific save system that ruined the first one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2010)

This a 3rd person shooter?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This a 3rd person shooter?


 
more of a 3rd person bludgeoner


----------



## The Groke (Jul 29, 2010)

cypher79 said:


> hopefully they change that horrific save system that ruined the first one.


 
I liked it. Gave your actions and failures real consequences.


----------



## jcsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I liked it. Gave your actions and failures real consequences.


 
I liked it to, it's refreshingly different for game.It means that in a survival game you actually have to worry about keeping the protaganist alive.

I remember in the first game ferrying 5 or 6 survivors at once across the open ground between the malls whilst the escaped convicts were still patroling around. Genuinely captures the on edge feeling as sneaked them around the sides defending them from zombies. If one of them dies or you die, you can't just reload the game.I like it when games are hard, as long as they're not too frustrating.

Apparently the new save system will be different, but will have elements of the old system.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been playing the original again over the last couple of days ( overtime mode ) . It's still as good as I remember so even if the second is just the same game in a different loication ( like assasins creed 2 was  ) then I will be happy enough .


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 2, 2010)

Custom weapons! Looks like fun.


Like the samurai Sword


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 11, 2010)

Dead Rising 1 broke my 360 .


----------



## ajk (Sep 23, 2010)

Just downloaded Dead Rising 2 - Case Zero this week, well worth it for a measly 400 points.  Looks like pretty much everything I didn't like about the first one has been fixed.  Multiple save slots, aiming and shooting is a lot easier, and no Otis criticising my radio etiquette while I'm being eaten by the walking dead.  Combo weapons are pretty easy to work out and nicely varied, and guiding survivors to the safe room seems to have been tidied up, they don't appear to spend as much time crying in the corner or fighting anything that gets close, instead follow you fairly closely.  I might well buy this now, wasn't sure before.  Anyone else had a go yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2010)

played the first hour or so of it... cut scene, cut scene, killsomeone... cut scene cut scene... but once you get into it it's great


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 25, 2010)

So have they sorted out the save system then?


----------



## ajk (Sep 25, 2010)

It's improved, there are now three save slots instead of just the one, but you still have to save in certain spots and there's still going to be the odd occasion where you get mowed down by a nutter three steps from the toilet after you've just escorted eight mewling idiots to safety.  Probably.  That's all part of the fun, though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2010)

its great fun, i spent hours mashing up zombies up last night with an assortment of things


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2010)

Solid 7/10s from Edge and Games.  They liked it but said it wasn't as good as the first one, basically.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2010)

strange , im finding it more fun, but then again im remembering to save more frequently this time around


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2010)

Professional critics generally thought the first game's save system was better than laypeople did.  A bit like professional film critics will often like an arthouse film more than the general public.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been playing case zero for a few days and while it is still very similar to the first game there are enough subtle changes to make it intersting IMO . It took me a while to find a way into the hunting shop because I just didn't think about climbing around on rooftops because you didn't really do that in the first game so hopefully there will be a bit more need to think about how to do things in the full game than there was in the first .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Professional critics generally thought the first game's save system was better than laypeople did.  A bit like professional film critics will often like an arthouse film more than the general public.



ah kabbes i just like paying games, if its fun , it fun innit


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I agree.  But I like my games magazines to come with _just_ the right hit of pretention


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2010)

lol , edge certainly has that, mind you i think its toned down in the last year or so, it used to be really harsh


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

I like it when they use four syllable words to describe how you shoot aliens in the face.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2010)

lol


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm torn on this one, halfway between Yay! and Meh.

Load times. Cutscenes. Load times. Cutscenes. No real free-roam.

It's alright, but it could've been better.


----------

